# Pittsburgh, PA. Loading up



## Howard Gordon (Aug 19, 2020)

Bicycle Heaven this Saturday and Sunday. Last spring meet was the biggest ever. I'll have some fresh to the market bikes, and a lot of ballooner parts, Get out, be safe, have some fun. See you there,  Howard.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 20, 2020)

HOWARD ALLWAYS HAS A LOT OF GOOD STUFF TO SELL , AND REELLY GOOD TO DEEL WITH , FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------

